# Creation Pcut CS630.....won't work with windows 7 (reposted in this topic...going mad!!!)



## trying2getthere (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi,
I have a Creation Pcut CS630 cutter & it has been excellent.....but, there's always a but, I had to update the operating system on the computer that drives the cutter, from vista to windows 7 due to a few issues I was having with vista. Now the computer doesn't recognise the cutter. I've tried downloading a newer driver (that is suppose to be for windows7) with no luck. The computer picks up the cutter as a GPS camera(????) but will not drive the cutter. I've tried using a different USB cable, the serial cable...no luck...
While I still have some sanity left...can anyone offer any solution...........PLEASE!!!
Margaret


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM (Apr 19, 2012)

If your windows 7 is a 64 bit, your cutter might be set on 32 bit(and im not sure if you can change the bit seeting on a creation pcut). That might be the culprit, ive had those issues with the GCC cutters coming from the factory at 64 bit and having to change them to 32 to run on vista and xp.


----------



## trying2getthere (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for your reply.....my windows 7 is 32 bit. Still searching for the answer.


----------



## White Light (Mar 30, 2012)

I have a Pcut CT630 and had similar issues. I had to actually use a windows vista driver for my usb to serial cable to get it to work (did mulitple google searches to find it). Also had to move the USB cable to each different port on my compter and try each one (after changing the port numbers in the system). I could never get the Windows 7 drivers to work and had to use a Vista driver - even had to force the driver to run in Vista...google should give you answers to do this. I hope this gives you some help and doesn't just confuse you more.


----------



## trying2getthere (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks - I'll give this a go. At the moment I've the cutter running of an old laptop that has XP OS.


----------



## trying2getthere (Jan 11, 2012)

Finally I've found a way around my problem, I've partitioned the hard drive & am running one partition with windows 7 (32bit) & the other with vista. I'm only using the vista partition for my cutter & ribbon printer as these would not run on windows 7. 
Must add that I find so much interesting info on this forum - great reading.
Margaret


----------



## reeceb36 (May 2, 2012)

Hi,
p cut should work fine with windows 7.

I have p cut drivers i could send to any1 if you could pm me and i could send to you., if still having problems,
uninstall the drivers and re-install them 

and need to double check the baud rate are the same in software-device manager.

any problems pm me.


----------



## blondemale35 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi all.I have the new P-Cut cs630 with laser registration.
My cutter works fine in windows 7 using signcut and flexi but my favorite program is CoCut.
Unfortunately it won't work properly there. It starts to cut mirrored and then cuts a line straight across the vinyl.
I would love to know if anyone else has this kind of issue.
Regards
Greg


----------



## bjorn2print (Nov 1, 2011)

I just purchased one of these CS630's and am having the same issues with it not showing up in win 7 64bit.

Anyone who's had luck setting this up and it working correctly feel like sharing anything that may have been the missing link in getting it to work.

I've downloaded the win 7 drivers, gone through install instructions etc etc it just won't show up.

Also if anyone has tried the Illustrator plugin and got that to work... any hints ?

Cheers

Bjorn


----------



## bjorn2print (Nov 1, 2011)

Very quick reply from the place where I purchased it from, thanks Paul from PCS Imports.

It turns out trying a different USB port fixed the communication issue. Now time to experiment


----------



## ccoco69 (Aug 15, 2012)

all guys all need to get a patch from the manufacturer of the Cutters so that you are able to use your cutters and not have the conflicting issues


----------



## abrame (Aug 3, 2013)

Could you send drivers or fixes for cs630 cutting across vinyl as per your post
[email protected]
Many thanks (My first attempt in forum)


----------



## bjorn2print (Nov 1, 2011)

After posting the above, the problem kept happening 

After another support email I found out the only way to get this to work without the cut line was to save the design to an SD card then cut directly from there, a pain but it finally worked.

I'm using FlexiSTARTER P-Cut edition v10.5


Load or create your design
Goto File > Cut/Plot or click Cut/Plot icon or Ctrl+L
In General tab goto send mode drop down and select "Save to file"
Save to SD card or copy over. Have nothing else on the SD Card
Put card into cutter while off then power on
Press "Online" button on cutter to turn offline
Press "Func" button you should see "Execute File?"
Press "Enter" button you should see your file with some other info
Press "Enter" again your cut should start

To cut the same design again I have to power off the cutter and go through all steps again. To cut a different design I found I could only have one design on the SD card at a time, so remove any designs and only put on the design you are cutting at the time.

You can still cut multiple designs at once if you set it up in your cut/plot settings e.g. 4 copies.

I hope this helps


----------



## drvyc (Sep 13, 2013)

reeceb36 said:


> Hi,
> p cut should work fine with windows 7.
> 
> I have p cut drivers i could send to any1 if you could pm me and i could send to you., if still having problems,
> ...


 HI could you please send me the driver i have problem with it. i have creation pcut cr630 can you send it on : [email protected] with some basic instructions. I would be very thanksful


----------



## artxty (Jan 14, 2013)

bjorn2print said:


> After posting the above, the problem kept happening
> 
> After another support email I found out the only way to get this to work without the cut line was to save the design to an SD card then cut directly from there, a pain but it finally worked.
> 
> ...



hi,
i bought an cs630 on ebay and had problems installing the driver.

is the SD card formatted to FAT or FAT32?
can i use 2GB sd card?

also please help, I tried installing the cs630 in windows xp, windows 7, windows vista using the ordinary usb cable but no luck.


i also tried the serial cable that came with the box, but when i start adding printer, i dont know which manufacturer to choose as there is no "Creation" on the list.

Im really desperate on making this work.

please help me.

if anyone has a working driver for windows for this cutter, kindly send it to me at [email protected]

i also tried the usb driver from pcut-cn.com
i double click the CDM20802_Setup.exe
it just says it was installed, but it still cant find the cutter.

i emailed the manufacturer, but they just says that i dont need a driver, once i connect the cutter to the computer it will automatically detect it, but its not.

thank you very much guys.


----------



## artxty (Jan 14, 2013)

White Light said:


> I have a Pcut CT630 and had similar issues. I had to actually use a windows vista driver for my usb to serial cable to get it to work (did mulitple google searches to find it). Also had to move the USB cable to each different port on my compter and try each one (after changing the port numbers in the system). I could never get the Windows 7 drivers to work and had to use a Vista driver - even had to force the driver to run in Vista...google should give you answers to do this. I hope this gives you some help and doesn't just confuse you more.



hi,

i have a usb to serial cable, how do i add this cs630 to the computer? do i just add printer?
what manufacturer do i choose?
can i request for a copy of the driver you use for this cutter, my email is [email protected]

thank you very much


----------



## bjorn2print (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi artxty,

I had lots of issues installing my cutter. From my experience if you're using a 64bit operating system I'd go straight for the memory card method that I mentioned.

And yes my SD Cards is formatted to Fat32, I'm using a 1GB card, 2 GB should be fine I'd think, perhaps above 2GB may have issues with file size on older systems but I'd give it a go.

If you don't want to go the memory card way let me know, not sure I can help all that much but I know how frustrating it is when it won't work.


----------



## duckula1983 (Jun 10, 2014)

HI could you please send me the driver i have problem with it. i have creation pcut cs630 can you send it on : [email protected] with some basic instructions. I would be very thanksful


----------



## RICCHH11 (Nov 8, 2014)

I have the same problem....the pcut does a "text cut" but work work......am using windows 7 64 bit......using signblazer...tried flxi10 at first but would not work either.....check the baud rates...they match......can somebody send me all the necessary drivers like for the USB driver and PCUT CTO360 drivers please to try?


----------



## me0wgame (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi i am having a problem to my cs630... it is working in Corel for vinyl cutting purposes but i need the contour cutting for stickers, but my Flexistarter Edition 11 can't send any functions in my cs630... can you guys help me out?


----------



## ramona (May 15, 2015)

reeceb36 said:


> Hi,
> p cut should work fine with windows 7.
> 
> I have p cut drivers i could send to any1 if you could pm me and i could send to you., if still having problems,
> ...


can you send me the drivers for pcut ctn630 for windows 7? My email is [email protected]. Thanks a lot


----------



## Thatdav3 (Jun 5, 2016)

Hey everyone i need some help setting up my creation cs630 
i want to run it on windows 7 and use adobe illustrator whats the step by step process to get it all going 
also need a driver for win 7

thank you


----------



## Tripko (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi guys i make it in few minutes with this one
Creation PCUT CTO630 Driver and Manual - Redemption Man | Redemption Man


----------

